

Fastscript: A lightweight JQuery Clone - nashashmi
https://github.com/DevilishDB/FastScript

======
joshstrange
So what does this have over ZeptoJS [0] or jQLite [1]? Things like:

    
    
      // jQuery $() function
      function $(element) {
          return document.querySelectorAll(element); // Redirects the function to querySelectorAll()
      }
    
    

Might fly in evergreen browsers [3] but not all (<IE 8, yes this is old but
there is no mention of it in the README and some people still need to support
this).

[0] [http://zeptojs.com/](http://zeptojs.com/)

[1] [https://code.google.com/p/jqlite/](https://code.google.com/p/jqlite/)

[2] [http://tomdale.net/2013/05/evergreen-
browsers/](http://tomdale.net/2013/05/evergreen-browsers/)

